# Need some new binoculars?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

These look like some good ones. They are in First Lite Fusion and 5% of proceeds go towards the fight for public lands:

https://www.firstlite.com/leupold-bx-4-pro-guide-hd-10x42mm-binocular.html

https://www.firstlite.com/leupold-bx-4-pro-guide-hd-12x50mm-binocular.html


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw those, pretty neat. Looks like they're selling too, only 4 left as of this morning.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

All in the name of marketing!
How about giving me a 5% discount and I'll do my own fighting for public lands?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> All in the name of marketing!
> How about giving me a 5% discount and I'll do my own fighting for public lands?


Sure it's in the name of marketing they're a business. Vortex recently sold a BHA fund raising t-shirt. I do however even though it is in the name of marketing, believe these companies are truly committed to conservation and public lands, and I would much rather support the companies that show that commitment.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

FirstLite is closely tied in with Backcountry Hunters and Anglers.
Don't think you will find a better organization than BHA to support in the fight to retain our public lands.


----------



## Lopon (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks good, I will buy!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> All in the name of marketing!
> How about giving me a 5% discount and I'll do my own fighting for public lands?


I understand your sentiment. But buying these(or any) binos isn't compulsory. I find that certain companies and organizations have considerably more clout and resources when it comes to conservation than what I would be able to do with the 5% in my pocket. I think that's the idea.

Leupold and Firstlite are both solid companies that are trying to do a good thing. Sure, it's good marketing too, but they've continually shown willingness to stand up for public lands as part of their respective company missions. Hard to knock them for doing a promo specifically highlighting public land conservation.


----------

